# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Κανουν οι χρωματιστες χαντρες?

## giwrgosxalkias

καλησπερα..εφτιαξα κτ σαν παιχνιδι αλλα θελω να ρωτησω αν κανουν οι χρωματιστες χαντρες ή θα εχουν προβλημα???ευχαριστω..

----------


## lagreco69

Εαν οι χαντρες δεν ξεφλουδιζουν τριβοντας τες δυνατα με το νυχι σου δεν θα εχεις προβλημα. 

Βαλε και μια φωτογραφια να το δουμε. 

Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum.

----------


## giwrgosxalkias

> Εαν οι χαντρες δεν ξεφλουδιζουν τριβοντας τες δυνατα με το νυχι σου δεν θα εχεις προβλημα. 
> 
> Βαλε και μια φωτογραφια να το δουμε. 
> 
> Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum.


μου βαζεις δυσκολα τωρα...
ειναι χαντρες για βραχιολια πλαστικες..

----------

